# Bee Truck



## 67630 (Jul 17, 2008)

I would like to know what others use for a bee truck and what they would like different (if anything) on the next truck. Also number of hives that are hauled at a time on it.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

*Subaru Baja*

My Baja is the perfect bee truck. Bed is low to the ground, mileage is fair (22+/-), all wheel drive, fits about 25 empty mediums, maybe 15 full, six hives, room in the back seat for my bee bag. I should add some rope hooks. It will get replaced eventually with a Toyota Tacoma w/aluminum flatbed, or similar if there is something better on the market a that time.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Frank,
It looks like that only holds enough supers for one hive!

I've got a 2002 GMC 3500 w/ 12 ft. flatbed. It will haul 360(60 to a pallet 10 high) empty 6 5/8 shallows easily. I can easily haul 80 1 1/2 story colonies plus pull my trailer with bobcat/mast. I can put on tank with 700 gal hfcs but that is pushing it. I wish I had a diesel for fuel milage but engine parts are cheaper and easier for me to fix on a gas( my 8.1 L/(almost 500 ci) gets 10 mpg loaded or empty). For the few times I get stuck each year I wished it was 4 wheel drive but with this years poor crop I'm glad I didn't go all out.


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

I love my dodge flatbed truck. It is a one ton dually with side boxes under the bed for straps and such. it is also a 4x4 diesel. Great milage but the 4x4 is locking hubs so you have to get out and lock them. I wish I had a open box for the smoker and a water jug.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I've a 1990 Dodge RAM350 Cummins Turbo Diesel. It's a 11 foot steel flatbed dually with boxes under the sides behind the cab and a box in the rear. I run 8 frame deeps and can haul 18 4 hive pallets double stacked. I've never done it, but it'll work and is why I bought the truck. I'm no longer wishing to be so big into bees, but the truck is a great farm truck!

I always had mini trucks in my life, and since having this truck, one thing I've learned is go with a flat bed. I would never have another truck with the standard box bed again, they are useless for me now that I've experienced the loads this truck can haul and the ease of loading and unloading.

OK, back to bees.... I also have a small kubota tractor that has forklift mast in rear and forks on arms in front, can pull it behind the load for loading and unloading the pallets. I don't run pallets any more but when I do need to move a hive, it's very easy to slip it up onto the flatbed. I still need to get me a bee lift made out of a hand truck with garage door tracks with a cable and hand crank for lifting and moving hives from the stands to my truckbed, as I get time for to do it.

The only thing different I might wish for my truck is that it was a dump bed, but that's just for using it as a farm truck, it would not be such a good way to unload beehives I'm thinking!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

F-450 Super Duty Deisel, 16,000lb GVW, w/ a bed long enough to put 5 rows of 4-way pallets down the length. This allows me to carry 80 two story hives. I also have a trailer behind that carrys my skidsteer loader. It is a flat bed trailer, so I can carry hives or equipment on it too.

I run between 400 and 800 colonies, when I get back up to that number. This size truck suits my operation just fine. 

When i need to move alot of hives at once i hire a semi and driver.


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

here's a link to my pictures. 

http://s248.photobucket.com/albums/gg169/52crewguy/

My truck is an FL-80 with an 18' bed. It has a gvwr of 30,000. I also have a 27' trailer that's rated for 34,000. I love the truck it gets 12 mpg and will go anywhere.


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Dbest...tell me you are not cutting the funny powder in this pic. 

http://s248.photobucket.com/albums/gg169/52crewguy/?action=view&current=BeesinFlorida012.jpg


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

1992 250 dodge ram desiel with a gooseneck cattle trailer and a homemade ramp. Can haul supers 6-7 high. The trailer is about 16-18 ft long, not including the nose. For loading full supers, a power cart or wheeler.


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

That's acutally my friend C J making candy for queen cages



alpha6 said:


> Dbest...tell me you are not cutting the funny powder in this pic.
> 
> http://s248.photobucket.com/albums/gg169/52crewguy/?action=view&current=BeesinFlorida012.jpg


----------



## beeman (May 27, 2009)

Here is a pic of the 1-ton. It's a 2004 Dodge 3500 and will haul 64 eight-frame double deeps and 180 deep supers. It has an extension that will allow for another row that we use sometimes. 

http://s594.photobucket.com/albums/...ion=view&current=n101800702_30192552_5409.jpg

Our big truck is a 1993 Volvo FE. It has a 20' bed that will haul 128 hives and 300 supers. We bought this used from another beekeeper and he has it set up specifically for beekeeping. It is very handy with lots of power. 

http://s594.photobucket.com/albums/...ion=view&current=n101800702_30192526_9462.jpg

And the real workhorse that got us through many difficult years, Little Miss Suzi. A 1993 GMC (Isuzu) W4500. We can haul 80 colonies on the 12' flatbed. The little 4 cylinder gave us more than service than one should ask with many fully loaded trips to TX. However on a cold February day a couple of years ago some injectors went out. The old gal is still waiting to be fixed.

http://s594.photobucket.com/albums/...ion=view&current=n101800702_30192585_7017.jpg


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

I like the trailer and forklift. What model is your loader? Do you have any more pictures of those. Also how do you like the cab over design?



beeman said:


> Here is a pic of the 1-ton. It's a 2004 Dodge 3500 and will haul 64 eight-frame double deeps. It has an extension that will allow for another row that we use sometimes.
> 
> http://s594.photobucket.com/albums/...ion=view&current=n101800702_30192552_5409.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## beeman (May 27, 2009)

> What model is your loader? Do you have any more pictures of those.


The loader is a Bobcat 1600 articulating loader that is similar to this one. (maybe in better shape though)

http://www.machinerytrader.com/list...6961080&GUID=f46fbe8934ba460b8b599b00646c1ea3

The beekeeper from California that we take share bees for converted it to a forklift and sold it to us. It is heavier than most lifts but will outlift a Swinger. It has a longer wheelbase than a Swinger so it is not as nimble however. Although we don't have the doors on the cab it still offers some weather/bee protection. The trade-off is some visibility. All in all it is a pretty good lift. 

The trailer is a self-tilting unit that my uncle built. After many years of ramps, I would never go back. 



> Also how do you like the cab over design?


Love it. Don't know how we got around without it. We used to have a 1989 Ford F700 before this truck and this gets in much tighter places. A lot of our yards are relics of the days when they handloaded stuff so they are congested. I can about turn the truck and forklift around on the width of a city street.

I will scrounge up some more pictures to post of them. I even have a short video of trailer in operation I think.


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

Beeman:

I too have a GMC W4500. It's a great truck, a little underpowered but very fuel efficient. Cabovers are great for turning. The visibility is fantastic. Can't say enough good about it.

Jean-Marc


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

1998 dodge 12v 3500 quad cab 9 ft bed. Will carry 48 hives with 16' tag trailer/swinger behind great fuel milage
Freightliner fl 70 with tag axle(great for big loads and getting me stuck),4' sleeper, 54.000k cummins, 9 speed, air ride 22 ft bed will carry 224 hives with 16' trailer/swinger behind.
Would love to have a outfit like Paul Sassifield....semi with 24 ft bed with spread axle and 24 ft trailer with spread axle, twin screw(hard to get stuck) which would haul 512 colonies


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Also consider that your truck will be pooped on, scraped, propolis stained seats, wax and propolis inside and out.
A true bee truck is hard to keep clean, so just keep in mind, a bee truck is a work truck. It will get dented


----------



## Matt Beekman (Dec 15, 2007)

I am considering buying a Ford F550 diesel 4x4 and will put a bed long enough to fit 6 rows of 10 ten frame equipment (96 total hives). Just interested in hearing people experiences / thoughts. Thanks.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Matt Beekman said:


> I am considering buying a Ford F550 diesel 4x4 and will put a bed long enough to fit 6 rows of 10 ten frame equipment (96 total hives). Just interested in hearing people experiences / thoughts. Thanks.


A beekeeper in FL I know has one and loves it. Plenty off power(7.3L) and rides nice. That is what I was going to buy but I got my 2002 gmc cab and chassis for $4000.


----------



## Ted (Feb 20, 2000)

Matt Beekman said:


> I am considering buying a Ford f550 diesel x and will put a bed long enough to fit 6 rows of 10 ten frame equipment (96 total hives). Just interested in hearing people experiences / thoughts. Thanks.


 Matt; I just bought a 2009 f550 4x 4 crew, just to let you know if you do get the ford integrated brake system it is not stock, I didn't know that and am having it changed out I have a 32ft goose neck with elect/Hy disk brakes


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

F550 ford is arealy well built truck...but its powerjoke engine leaves you stranded at the dealer shop on occasion. If you put in a cummins then you would have a truck. The freightliner is heavier built, will turn just as tight and gets close to same mpg as a new powerjoke.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

suttonbeeman said:


> The gets close to same mpg as a new powerjoke.


I would go with the dodge 550 with that auto trans that is waranty for 500,000.


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

suttonbeeman said:


> F550 ford is arealy well built truck...but its powerjoke engine leaves you stranded at the dealer shop on occasion. If you put in a cummins then you would have a truck. The freightliner is heavier built, will turn just as tight and gets close to same mpg as a new powerjoke.


I have an 8.3L cummins w/ 9 speed and 3.73 gears. I get 12mpg around home. I have gotten up to 16mpg on the highway but I didn't have anything on.


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

Matt Beekman said:


> I am considering buying a Ford F550 diesel 4x4 and will put a bed long enough to fit 6 rows of 10 ten frame equipment (96 total hives). Just interested in hearing people experiences / thoughts. Thanks.


I have a 2003 F-550 4x4 with a 16 foot bed. It has had some issues , all trucks have there issues at one point or another though. If you are not in a hurry and buying new Id wait until 2011 Ford is changing there diesel engine again. If you dont want to wait take a look at the v-10 its a great engine with lots of power.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

RayMarler said:


> The only thing different I might wish for my truck is that it was a dump bed, but that's just for using it as a farm truck, it would not be such a good way to unload beehives I'm thinking!


I don't even know what this thing is. It's on the local craigslist. Only 1/2 of the bed seems to tilt.

http://farmington.craigslist.org/grd/1352909524.html


----------



## bfriendly (Jun 14, 2009)

OK, I don't know if you could find a better deal than this. 94' 1 ton dodge cummins W/ 16' bed! in GA for $3500 http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/cto/1356952480.html screw some plywood on top of the steel deck and you are ready to go! As far as it is away, I am almost tempted...


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

By looking at the pics of the 94 dodge I think the frame needs to be extended if you are going to haul a heavy load. If you take it to a shop that would cost $300-$500. That would still be a good deal.


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

Trevor Glad to see Ford is changing their engine again...maybe they will get it right someday....Ford had better get a better idea! Great truck poor diesel engine


----------



## beeman (May 27, 2009)

If only they could put a Cummins in the Ford.


----------



## beeman (May 27, 2009)

> Do you have any more pictures of those.


dbest, here are a couple of more photos. 

http://s594.photobucket.com/albums/...ng/?action=view&current=misc2004.jpg&newest=1

http://s594.photobucket.com/albums/...ction=view&current=branding07092.jpg&newest=1

The lift has some of the fastest hydraulics I've seen which takes some getting used to but becomes a time saver.


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

suttonbeeman said:


> Trevor Glad to see Ford is changing their engine again...maybe they will get it right someday....Ford had better get a better idea! Great truck poor diesel engine


 Its hard to beat the old 7.3 . I have the 6.0 in my 550 it has 150,000 miles on it and it has had some issues . When you take trucks in the places that we take trucks you are going to push them to there breaking points. Diesels arent what they used to be they are high tech computerized machines , the exhaust is usually cleaner than the air going in. I hope the new 6.7 powerstroke is a great motor I need a new truck in the next year or so.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Well as soon as they get rid of the V-8 and go to a straight six then they may have a chance.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

dbest said:


> That's acutally my friend C J making candy for queen cages


OK. Lets go with that story. :lpf:


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

Keith Jarrett said:


> Well as soon as they get rid of the V-8 and go to a straight six then they may have a chance.


Hey I love the old 5.9 Cummins ,I used to have one. But they dont make them anymore and the new straight 6 6.7 Cummins are having problems as well. The problem with the Cummins is that they are placed in a Fiat errr I mean Dodge body.


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Trevor Mansell said:


> The problem with the Cummins is that they are placed in a Fiat errr I mean Dodge body.


Trevor, I hear ya. 

I don't understand why they can't put in something like a DT-466 or a cat 3126. The V-8's are poor on power,milage & longivity.


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

just some info please, is this truck below under powered for a load of bee's and pulling a trailer with a loader? and how many hives can a 20' bed hold fully loaded? (say double deeps 10 framers)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2004...cks?hash=item1e5888b59e&_trksid=p4506.c0.m245


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

the truck is probably not under powered but it does have the 6.0l engine so then you have a V8. I had a choice of a truck like this, or one with the DT 466 i went with the DT.
as for hauling bees my truck has a 18ft bed but with a 20ft you can haul 14 four way pallets on a layer so that would be 56 or if you go two high 112, or three high 168.


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

yeah guest you right, I know the 6.0L in the fords aren't a good as the 7.3L were, guest thats the down fall on that truck clean truck though. Thanks


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

Power is relative to how fast you feel like going. My old truck was a Ford LN7000 with a 20' bed. It had a 3208 cat rated for 185 hp. It was slow when fully loaded but got the job done.


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

what ever happens to the older trucks or new with the custom bee booms like the one on the movie Ulee's Gold, I have never seen one in person so they must be rare as hens teeth, been to many apiaries but everyone seems to use loaders and flat beds.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

http://www.honeybeeworld.com/loader/loader.htm


----------



## ga.beeman (Mar 29, 2009)

Have a ford 7.3 and it is a great truck. wish they still put these in the trucks. The 6.0 are not the motor the 7.3 are. As far as the Dodge they have a good motor in them but the rest of the truck is junk. I have a freind that has two dodges and the Fords are far much more dependable.


----------



## UV Bee (Oct 7, 2009)

Matt Beekman said:


> I am considering buying a Ford F550 diesel 4x4 and will put a bed long enough to fit 6 rows of 10 ten frame equipment (96 total hives). Just interested in hearing people experiences / thoughts. Thanks.


I own two F550 diesel 4x4s, a 2000 and 2008, and both have been great trucks. We only put on 10 stacks (80 hives) with some room to spare on the back, but in a pinch we can load another row of pallets on top and move 120 hives or 30 pallets (provided they're not full of honey). We also pull a trailer with a Bobcat skid-steer forklift. 

The new 2008 makes you forget that you are hauling a load sometimes, and the 4x4 has definitely paid off if you are like me and end up having to get to bees in less than ideal conditions. 

Good luck!


----------



## Ted (Feb 20, 2000)

I just finished the final touches to my 2009 f550 4x4 with a ft bed the ford brake controller GRATE!!!! no slamming when you brake, nice smoooooth stops Ill let you know how it all works with a load on the trailer, ill bee leaving for the south on thirsday


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

Hiope to buy a 450 or 550 in near future....BUT the powerjoke engine will be tr.rown away and a .cummins put in..!!


----------



## Ted (Feb 20, 2000)

suttonbeeman said:


> Hiope to buy a 450 or 550 in near future....BUT the powerjoke engine will be tr.rown away and a .Cummings put in..!!


 I wouldn't hold my breath there is a ford web site diesels.com look it over they say that ford is changing out there engine AGAIN to a 6.7. I agree if ford would put the Comings in and the Allison trans it would be a best seller


----------



## soupcan (Jan 2, 2005)

Why in the world would you want the Allison trans????


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

Found a cheap one on the truck paper. 

http://www.truckpaper.com/listings/detail.aspx?OHID=2188327


----------



## Matt Beekman (Dec 15, 2007)

I want to thank all the previous posters that shared their thoughts and experiences about F550's. One question I still have is for a 16' bed would you get a 201" or 189" chassi?


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

You would probably want the 201" just bear in mind that if you are moving 10 frame four way pallets you need at least 16' 6" to get a 6th row on. For our purposes a 189" with a 14' bed hauls essentially the same load (5 rows) with no wasted space on the back.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Matt Beekman said:


> I want to thank all the previous posters that shared their thoughts and experiences about F550's. One question I still have is for a 16' bed would you get a 201" or 189" chassis?


Too short of a wheelbase can make for problems with the trailer hitch not protruding far back enough from under the bed. The truck can also ride a bit seesaw with a lot of weight behind the rear axle. Go with the longer wheelbase.


----------



## Brian Suchan (Apr 6, 2005)

How does the v-10 stack up to the diesel in the fords???????


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

heres a nice one with piggy-back fork lift included. wish I had the money now!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/48-F...temQQptZCommercial_Trucks?hash=item2ea84e11c9

and another , this looks like a good deal

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Volv...temQQptZCommercial_Trucks?hash=item2556b5746f


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

Brian Suchan said:


> How does the v-10 stack up to the diesel in the fords???????


The V10 is Fords best kept secret . Its cheaper to buy and maintain. Its more reliable than the diesel and will pull a load of bees and the Bobcat the same as the diesel. The fuel economy is about the same . If I was buying new I would take a good look at one.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I agree. My last two 1 ton trucks both had/have the V10. I've not experienced their diesel, but I am very happy with the performance of the gas 10. I carry about 3/4 ton around all the time and it doesn't slow me down.


----------



## beeman (May 27, 2009)

> One question I still have is for a 16' bed would you get a 201" or 189" chassi?


We were looking at having a custom bed made once. The manufacturer said that 60% of the bed should be in front of the axle. He also said the maximum distance away from the axle a gooseneck hitch should be is 4 inches either way.


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Barry, what kind of mileage do you get with the V-10?

Roland


----------



## dbest (Aug 9, 2005)

TwT said:


> heres a nice one with piggy-back fork lift included. wish I had the money now!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/48-F...temQQptZCommercial_Trucks?hash=item2ea84e11c9
> 
> ...


the problem with lumber trucks is they aren't air ride, which is almost a must have.


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

ok, thats something I didn't relies.


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

Matt Beekman said:


> I want to thank all the previous posters that shared their thoughts and experiences about F550's. One question I still have is for a 16' bed would you get a 201" or 189" chassi?


I have a 201 wheelbase ,the problem is that if you put heavy pallets or drums of honey on it most of the weight is over the front axel . You need to put empty pallets in the front to space things over the rear axel.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

TWT, I work for a trucking company and we start to look at getting rid of trucks between the 400,000 and 500,000 miles. Stay away from that Volvo too. We acquired two in a buy out and they are expensive to fix.


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Before you purchace a bed or have one made, find out how much it will weigh.
Many beds are WAY, WAY too heavy, but not one bit stronger than the lightest ones available.

Every pound that your bed weighs is a pound of cargo that you can't legally carry.
Look into aluminum beds, such as Intercontinental Truck Body.
Very well built but much lighter in weight than others.

One more comment:
Reading through the posts on this thread, I question the legality of many of the wild claims of loads hauled.
At least in Oregon, a F-450 will never legally haul 80 double-deep hives whild pulling a trailer with bobcat.
Don't forget about that little sticker on the door and how it can drain your wallet crossing the scales.


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

good point on the weight Harry, DOT here in FL does not just limit themselves to the big rigs the will stop the 450 and 550 sized trucks also, not just across the scales but merely meandering down the road with a load on.


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

450 or 550.....well I got pulled over FOUR times last year in my 350 with trailer! Got to have a class A cdl with a 350 and gooseneck that is rated at 16k or more. Mine is 24 k. Havent bothered me but once in my freightliner.....guy got to back of truck and saw bees...ran to car real fast and motioned me to go on!


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

suttonbeeman said:


> saw bees...ran to car real fast and motioned me to go on!


Heard that one a few times from other beekeepers.


----------



## gregstahlman (Oct 7, 2009)

we run 27ft beds on our big trucks. we can haul 216 doubles or 360 singles that way. our one tons have 12ft beds on them. i guess ford is coming out with a new motor this winter.


----------



## LSBees (Sep 24, 2009)

Well I am very happy with my 85' F-250 6.9L Diesel. I dont have the speed you new guys get but it can get me anywhere and I ahve pulled, towed & carried weights well and beyond the recomended limits :applause:


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Roland said:


> Barry, what kind of mileage do you get with the V-10?


I don't know, but it can't be great by the amount of money I spend on gas. I checked the mileage when I first bought it, but never since. I'll check it here the next fill up and let you know.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

HarryVanderpool said:


> ...
> Reading through the posts on this thread, I question the legality of many of the wild claims of loads hauled.


An F-450 has a GVW of 16,000 lbs. The truck weighs about 7,000 lbs, I think. 80 hives at 100 lbs each is 8,000 lbs. The trailer that I pull is registered at a GVW of 9,900 lbs and carrys a 4,500 lb Bobcat. So you are probably right. I may be cutting it close at times. But not as close as lots of pickups hauling a goose neck trailer or those humongus camper trailers. Which, for some reason, aren't required to cross the scale on major hiways.


----------

